# Older model Surefires and Info



## Centropolis (Nov 27, 2008)

I am wondering if I want to start collecting Surefires flashlights, is there a source where I can find a list of all the Surefires ever made? I am looking for names and models, specs, and perhaps pictures.
I am thinking it’s almost impossible to collect all of them because some may be hard to find. And more importantly, I don’t have that much money to spend on it.
But atleast if there is a source where people can find older Surefire models…..we can look things up if we come across one in a CPF MP.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 27, 2008)

Money shortage and SF collecting do not belong in the same sentence. well there is always the "hunt" for a good deal. I am pretty fortunate in that I have not paid retail for any of my lights. Wait that is not true only a few I have paid retail for.

There isnt a compendium of SF lights online that i know of. But Size 15's and Tempest UK are a virtual cornucopia of SF knowledge. But it only works if you ask a relatively direct question.

The problem with trying to find a list of EVERY SF light is a little difficult. there are many one-off prototypes, custom lights for companies etc. I think you just need to be dilligent. 

Check this thread:

Rare/Unusual Surefires
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192419

that will give you an idea in how difficult it is to collect SF if you just try to collect rare Surefires.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 27, 2008)

I would agree that it's pretty much impossible to "collect them all", but not primarily because many of them are hard to find - there's just such huge number of different models out there. As such I think it would be very hard to even compile a list of all SureFires ever made, let alone go about acquiring ever model, variation, colour etc. 

That said, if you wanted to collect within a more specific area, then you might have more luck. The only model I have really set about "collecting" is the 6P, and that alone is quite a mammoth task. The vast majority of my other SureFires have just been amassed over the years, rather than collected as such. 

A comprehensive list would indeed be an excellent resource, but it would be very difficult to put together. Then again, perhaps it wouldn't be beyond the collective knowledge of CPF 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Centropolis (Nov 27, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> I would agree that it's pretty much impossible to "collect them all", but not primarily because many of them are hard to find - there's just such huge number of different models out there. As such I think it would be very hard to even compile a list of all SureFires ever made, let alone go about acquiring ever model, variation, colour etc.
> 
> That said, if you wanted to collect within a more specific area, then you might have more luck. The only model I have really set about "collecting" is the 6P, and that alone is quite a mammoth task. The vast majority of my other SureFires have just been amassed over the years, rather than collected as such.
> 
> ...


 
I agree that it would be almost impossible to collect them all. I guess what I am asking is a comprehensive list so that I know what's actually is out there in terms of older SureFires. Besides the more current models, your G2s, 6Ps, L1s, ExL etc etc.....I am not sure what was made prior to these models. I know there are older models of L1s but like I don't know anything about Wine Lights or Scout Lights. 

It would be nice to have somewhere to go to find what specs are the old L1s....and what they looked like etc.

Anyway, I wonder what theme should start my collection. Maybe one-cell...

It'll be too expensive to go backwards....so maybe just start buying the new ones that come out.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 27, 2008)

I suggest you start researching. I prefer the millenium lights. Miltary issue type stuff. I dont dare collect them all. to expensive. but I feel i have amassed a decent collection. It all starts with just hunting what you want. Dont know what it is then ask. but do your job first and do as much research you can. But to ask for someone to spoon feed you the information is a bit lazy IMHO. 

Like Tempest said, try to pick a niche in the SF family and go from there.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 27, 2008)

If you're looking for a source of information about the older models, I would suggest looking at SureFire catalogs through the years. I don't have all that many myself, but if you PM me your e-mail address then I can send you a few PDFs to get you started. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Centropolis (Nov 27, 2008)

Solscud007 said:


> I suggest you start researching. I prefer the millenium lights. Miltary issue type stuff. I dont dare collect them all. to expensive. but I feel i have amassed a decent collection. It all starts with just hunting what you want. Dont know what it is then ask. but do your job first and do as much research you can. But to ask for someone to spoon feed you the information is a bit lazy IMHO.
> 
> Like Tempest said, try to pick a niche in the SF family and go from there.


 
Nono, it's not like I don't want to research....I was just wondering if there were a list somewhere that someone has already put together. I wouldn't know where to start if I don't know what were made.


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 28, 2008)

I suppose. But like I said, there are a few Surefire Collection threads, weapon light collection etc. scour those threads and carefully look thru the pictures. Anything that piques your interest, but dont know what it is, then ask. I notice that sometimes I will see a picture before but my tastes have changed. Or particular lights that I am interested at this current moment change and looking back at the pictures, I will notice things that didnt seem that interesting before, greatly get my juices flowing.


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 28, 2008)

My little surefire collection, but I am sure you know all models in this page :
http://frenchyled.free.fr/Surefire.html


----------



## Size15's (Nov 28, 2008)

I agree catalogues and price lists are one of the best places to start.
It's a very complex issue the most you dig the more you find.
SureFire have made so many changes, experimented so much and done so many short production runs of variants that it's very difficult to get the whole picture.

The advise about started in a particular niche within SureFire's range is very good.

Some people just collect colourful SureFires - doesn't matter what models, just non-standard colours.
Other people collect Black HA models - specifically those that aren't standard in Black HA.
Still more people collect things like the complete Millennium Series, or all the Defender variants.
Or all the KL bezels...

One or two people like to collect all the models shown in SureFire promotional photos such as those in the catalogues.

I got into TurboHead models for a while back before LEDs became mainstream.

I thought about collecting the Z numbers before coming to my senses...

So much choice!

Al


----------



## Centropolis (Nov 28, 2008)

Frenchyled said:


> My little surefire collection, but I am sure you know all models in this page :
> http://frenchyled.free.fr/Surefire.html


 
Man, and some people think collecting baseball cards are expensive. I just looked at your collection and I think I have to sell my car first to buy as many as you.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 28, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> I think I have to sell my car first to buy as many as you.




Don´t do that...

Just buy the ones you like. 



Buy one, keep it for awhile and try it. If you like it, keep it. If you don´t, sell it and buy something else.
That is how I do it. So now my small collection is just lights that I like.

And don´t try to buy all in a month or so... Even thou I hate to wait for a new light, that´s a small part of the collecting fun. Hunt and seek..


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 28, 2008)

PM me and after we swap emails I will email you SF Catalogs from 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, and of course 2008....as well as a 1994 that shows the 6P and I think the 6Z. If anyone has any additional catalogs on PDF I am very interested.


----------



## NotRegulated (Nov 28, 2008)

I would like to see all those Surefire catalogs. Is there a way to make them available to all here?


----------



## cenz (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all,

here is the 96-97,01~07 SF pdf catalogs store from a cpf member, thanks his sharing!!

http://www.tiac.net/~rdh/http/Surefire/index.htm


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 28, 2008)

here is my collection of catalogs...
http://www.box.net/shared/vsd10lhf20


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone that has the missing years...please feel free to drop a link...:twothumbs


----------



## TJx (Nov 28, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> It'll be too expensive to go backwards....so maybe just start buying the new ones that come out.



You really can get great deals on discontinued SureFire's, so I would encourage you to not give up on the older stuff before you get started. If I didn't think it would cross the line of good taste I would quote some of the crazy prices I've paid in the past 13 months. It's just a matter of patience, timing, and knowing were to look.


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 28, 2008)

Collecting SureFires is like every other hobby..time and money...If you have the patience just keep your eye on the CPF marketplace daily..you will find what you may consider deals up to several a week...after that it is up to your wallet...


----------



## zx7dave (Nov 30, 2008)

With the help of several other CPF members I have updated my Catalog collection. I also renamed them to avoid any duplicates. Many thanks. Here is a link to download them http://www.box.net/shared/vsd10lhf20 
I am still missing the following..if anyone has these I would greatly apreciate them in .pdf form...especially the Illumination Tools catalogs. I am also interested in buying the older paper catalog's (Illumination Tools) if anyone is selling. - Dave

Illumination Tools Catalog...
-Pre 1994, 1995, 1997-2001

Weaponlight-Tactical Catalog...
-Pre 1997, 1998-2000, 2003, 2004


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again zx7dave, The 96 catalog has the 6BL in there. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Dec 15, 2008)

Regarding the KL bezels, makes me wonder if there are any KL led head out there with the PK signature. :thinking:


----------



## Size15's (Dec 16, 2008)

FredericoFreire said:


> Regarding the KL bezels, makes me wonder if there are any KL led head out there with the PK signature. :thinking:


Without checking, I seem to recall quite a few of the ones I have do.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Dec 16, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Without checking, I seem to recall quite a few of the ones I have do.



It makes me to remember this:






But never seen any KL3 or KL5 (P/D/Z series compatible) led head. :thinking:


----------



## loszabo (Dec 16, 2008)

zx7dave said:


> With the help of several other CPF members I have updated my Catalog collection. I also renamed them to avoid any duplicates. Many thanks. Here is a link to download them http://www.box.net/shared/vsd10lhf20



Thank you for the link and the files!

I never really wanted to collect SureFire lamps, but simply own the models I like. Then suddenly I realized that I started to collect old and new 6P/Z variants... I have two original Laser Devices lamps now, though I had to change the switch on one. :twothumbs


----------

